# NYC Bar wiring



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not very good advertising for Mr. Todd. :no:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mr todd is a plumber


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

nolabama said:


> mr todd is a plumber


Obviously, 'cause he damn sure weren't no 'lectrician:no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Two panels marked for replacement due to missing covers,ones in the Mens room over urinals. That's an extra $1k just for the location ontop of the actual price.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I have done work in bars and that is the typical mess that you have to deal with, and the owners are usually too cheap to have it all fixed right. The watering hole I frequent, the owner does not question any of the tradesmen he hires. He wants the work done right and he is happy to pay for it. He got rid of the old HVAC guy that the previos owner used because of the halfassed fixes.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

You are gonna leave it above the urinal?:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> I have done work in bars and that is the typical mess that you have to deal with, and the owners are usually too cheap to have it all fixed right. The watering hole I frequent, the owner does not question any of the tradesmen he hires. He wants the work done right and he is happy to pay for it. He got rid of the old HVAC guy that the previos owner used because of the halfassed fixes.


Funny you said that......the hvac guy is responsible for some of the rooftop hop scotch.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder why they left so much slack at the switch box:laughing::laughing:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

The last mess I fixed was for the coolers. They were fed with 3 #12 on a 3 pole 30 in 3/4" EMT. The wires went into a 2 pole edison base disco which also fed other 2 pole discos from the line side and a wire nut joint on the third wire. Wish I took pics of the ugly mess. I replaced the #12 with 4 #8 and a #10 GEC on a 3 pole 40 with a 12 circuit panel. Now the compressors each have thier own breaker as well some lighting and other small loads.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You are gonna leave it above the urinal?:blink:


It's on the sidewall adjacent to it.......the perfect place for a screwdriver or hardware to fall into


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> It's on the sidewall adjacent to it.......the perfect place for a screwdriver or hardware to fall into


Cover it with a garbage bag :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Not very good advertising for Mr. Todd. :no:


 
Doesn't matter, I can't get him to answer his phone anyway:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

haha
they tried to make that a two-pole breaker :laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> haha
> they tried to make that a two-pole breaker :laughing::laughing:


 

They did not try, they succeeded. Question is, do you think it's legal?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> They did not try, they succeeded. That used to be legal.


Yeah, they succeeded.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Josue said:


> Yeah, they succeeded.:laughing:


 
I revised my post


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Used to be legal!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You are gonna leave it above the urinal?:blink:


Hell yeah. I'd put a plexi glass cover on it so all the drunks could marvel at my mad electrical skills while they wizz. :thumbup:


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Hell yeah. I'd put a plexi glass cover on it so all the drunks could marvel at my mad electrical skills while they wizz. :thumbup:





:thumbup:Sounds like a plan to me.


----------

